# Applet Classpath setzen?



## Loki2 (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Applet welches noch ein paar weitere jars verwendet. Alle benötigten jars, auch das des applets, liegen auf dem Server im gleichen Ordner. Wie kann ich dem Applet sagen wo es die benötigten jars findet Ich bekomme derzeit immer noch eine java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError Exception 

Vielen Dank um voraus.

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Den Applet Classpath kannst du beispielsweise ueber das Archive Attribute des Applet Tags angeben. Das archive Attribut akzeptiert eine kommaseparierte Liste mit Jar Archiven und Verzeichnissen.
http://ww2.cs.fsu.edu/~steele/XHTML/appletObject.html

Ist das Applet als Object in der HTML Seite definiert kann man den Classpath beispielsweise so setzten:

```
<param name="archive"
                   value="lib/applet.jar,lib/mysql-connector-java-3.1.8-bin.jar"/>
             <param name="code" value="de.tutorials.applet.MysqlAppletExample"/>
```

Gruss Tom


----------



## Loki2 (29. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Danke für die Antwort aber es funktioniert leider immer noch nicht 

So sieht mein Code aus:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<body style="margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px;">
<applet height="480" width="640" archive="myapplet.jar,ant.jar,j2h.jar,jdom.jar,jsr173_1.0_api.jar,junit.jar,resolver.jar,swixml.jar,ui.jar,xbean.jar,xbean_xpath.jar,xmlpublic.jar,saxon8.jar" code="de.src.Myapplet"></applet></body>
</html>
```
und auch so funktioniert es nicht 


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<body style="margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px;">
<applet height="480" width="640"><param value="myapplet.jar,ant.jar,j2h.jar,jdom.jar,jsr173_1.0_api.jar,junit.jar,resolver.jar,swixml.jar,ui.jar,xbean.jar,xbean_xpath.jar,xmlpublic.jar,saxon8.jar" name="archive"><param value="de.src.Myapplet" name="code"> --&gt;
                    
                </applet></body>
</html>
```
Was ist falsch? Wo ist der Fehler? Mein ganzer selbstgeschriebener Code ist in myapplet.jar und die liegt mit allen anderen jars in einem Verzeichnis trotzdem bekomme ich immer die Exception java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/xmlbeans/XmlException

In Eclipse läuft das Applet wunderbar...

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------



## himmelsstuermer (16. März 2007)

Servus!

Ich hatte auch so ein Problem. Ich habe einfach auch meine *.jar-Datei in den Klassenpfad gelegt und im Applet-Code diese Datei mit Leerzeichen angegeben.

Grüsse

Himmöööl


----------

